# Tire Clearance on 2009 Addict R3?



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Boy, first thing I see is the question on the CX clearance. Then, I searched, and found a good thread on CR1 clearance. Just no info on Addict tire clearance.

Does anyone know how big a tire I can fit on my Addict? I'm running Mavic Ksyrium SL's and DA 7800 gruppo.

The chip/seal roads around here are turning to chip/hole and I'd like a little more tire under me.

Thanks!


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

I think it'd be a safe bet that you could run 25s with no issues. 

I'm running 28mm Ultremo R.1s on my CR1, but they are a tight fit (never had any issues, but tight). It's actually the height where the tightness occurs for me and not the width like you'd think. I'm running a 19mm wide rim (not sure about the Ksyrium width). The wider the rim, the wider your tire probably runs... But on a wider rim (wider tire cross section) the tire will become a tiny bit shorter...make sense?

Couldn't you just measure? Assuming you are running 23mm tires just measure the clearance between your fork blades and your seat stays and the tire side wall leaving a couple mm's for clearance.

NOTE: My clearance limiter is actually the seat tube and what would be the "top" of the tire as it rotates (if that makes sense).



Might also just try calling Scott Customer Service?


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks Feyd!

I ended up with some 25mm Conti Gator Hardshells. They're a fairly new model with more robust sidewalls than the previous Gatorskins. They just clear the stays with adequate room. With a more flexy wheel or any mis-alignment, they would probably rub.

I haven't ridden yet, but reviews say they don't ride too bad. In any event, they're certainly not going to be as supple as the 4000S's that were on there before.


----------

